#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Поджелудочная и желудок ;(

## Dorje Dugarov

Вот уже три-четыре месяца острая реакция на жирную пищю.
На фоне моего полнения.

Вчера съездил с супругой на Щучку, на копроративную вечеринку на курорте.
Угощали очень хорошо, баранина такая - сякая, щука такая - сякая, горбуша такая - сякая, разные салаты и так далее, сласти всякие. Ну и водочка разумеется.

Я поесть то люблю, тем паче мясо, бурят все таки.

Ну вобщем под утро, уже приехав в Улан-Удэ желудок у меня прихватило и селезенку. Даже температура поднялась слегка.

Сижу вот, жена пошла за Актимелем.

Ох, что посоветуете братья.
Только совсем вегетарианскую диету не надо, от неё мне тоже схватывает.

Умереность в пище что ли?

----------


## Skyku

У врачу сходить. Актимель - не лекарство.

А от водочки с бараниной нередко ступор наступает. Печенки-селезенки-поджелудочной системы. С летальным исходом.

Поджелужочная вообще практически не лечится. Так что если с ней что - срочно нужно выяснить что. На раннем этапе.

----------


## Шаман

Из "народных средств" посоветовал бы сухарики да рисовый отвар.
А вообще сейчас по сезону период потребления плодоовощной продукции. Дыни-арбузы-яблоки-груши и т.п.
Мясо лучше бы оставить к зиме поближе.

С врачом посоветоваться в любом случае не помешает.

----------


## Pathfinder

Утром поешьте кашу на воде, можно с сахаром но без масел.
Днем обед, например рис и маленький кусочек мяса(рыба,птица). Обед без жиров и молокопродуктов.
Вечером овощи, тоже без жиров(отварные или запеченные). Например картофель.
Через пару дней почувствуете себя хорошо.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Гастрит вобщем и что то с поджелудочной.

----------


## Борис

К врачу сходить - однозначно! Гастрит гастриту рознь. Я вот все никак не дообследуюсь - и мучаюсь, общими полумерами пробавляюсь.

А "кишку" при обследовании глотать - оно только первые пару раз очень противно, потом легче, по своему опыту говорю  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

Понаблюдать, от каких продуктов проблемы бывают и постараться их исключить. Я за собой тоже замечаю - бывает от определенных вещей желудок себя не очень хорошо чувствует,  стараюсь их не есть. Сложно, конечно, привык к вкусненькому, да что ж поделаешь - когда думаешь, что сначала двадцать минут удовольствия, а потом пол-дня проблем, то все-таки понимаешь, что нужно стараться.

----------


## Ersh

Доржик - к врачу обязательно, ну и шаматха, и не накручивать себя политикой. Береги себя, Алмаз ты наш!

----------


## Daula

> Умереность в пище что ли?


а вот как ни странно - да. ИМХО еще жидкости побольше, то есть обычной питьевой воды и между приемами пищи.

тут уже сказали насчет каши на воде и запеченных овощей - все правильно, только ради бога, не ешьте сырые овощи и хлеб - можете спровоцировать воспаление.

удачи и здоровья. к врачу не забудьте заглянуть

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Эх, Dorje Dugarov!
Вы ж уже взрослый человек, с великолепной библиотекой!
Ответьте на несколько вопросов, но за точность диагноза без пульсодиагностики не отвечаю.
1. Кожа имет ли "другой" отличный от нормального оттенок и какой?
2. Язык побитый? и налет какого цвета? и где концнтрация налета больше к корню языка или к ближе к зубам?
3. Наблюдались ли раньше подобные приступы? И при каких обстоятельствах (сезонах)
4. Наблюдается ли тяжесть (усталость) в почках и коленях.
5. При приступах болит ли затылок?
6. Есть ли отрыжка с изжогой? (важный момент ВМЕСТЕ и то и другое)
Можете написать в аську. Доброй кармы.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Эх, Dorje Dugarov!
> 3. Наблюдались ли раньше подобные приступы? И при каких обстоятельствах (сезонах)
> 6. Есть ли отрыжка с изжогой? (важный момент ВМЕСТЕ и то и другое)


Раньше бывало, но сейчас стал замечать, что переходит в закономерность.
Отрыжки так таковой нет, больше изжога мучает.
Других перечисленных симптомов нет.

Добавлю ещё тяжесть в желудке.

----------


## Шаман

Ещё: если будет возможность, купите настоящий китайский чёрный чай пуэр. Пить через некоторое время после еды. 
Помимо удовольствия это ещё и полезно для пищеварения. Как раз убирает изжогу и тяжесть в желудке.
Разумеется, если только не переедать.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Раньше бывало, но сейчас стал замечать, что переходит в закономерность.
> Отрыжки так таковой нет, больше изжога мучает.
> Других перечисленных симптомов нет.
> Добавлю ещё тяжесть в желудке.


Ну вот и "приехали".... 
Еще раз повторяю, что диагноз без пульсодиагностики будет не точен, а поставлен с ваших слов и действий.

Ослабление канала жизни (рассеяность и возможно лень) по причине охлаждения почек, которые не разогревают кровь, которая, в свою очередь, поддерживает пищеварительный огонь. На этом фоне холод желудка и выброс желчи сопровождается изжогой. Спровацировано сезонным изменением погоды и вашим "БЕСПОКОЙНЫМ" образом жизни.
Следующая стадия - это полное ослабление мочеполовой системы, с одной стороны, и (далее что загнется раньше)., если желудок, то это язва минимум, рак максимум, если двенадцатиперстная, обычно вместе с селезенкой, то диабет. Соответственно рядом печень. И как возможное развитие горячей опухоли - цирроз.

Показания по образу жизни:
Отказатся от табака, кофе, пива, наркотиков и стимуляторов.
Временно отказаться от острых приправ. Химию не употреблять вообще!
Здоровый сон, чистая еда, физические упражнения.
Мясо только печеное или вареное и не жирное, нежирная рыба не много (вареная или печеная), птица нежирная (вареная или печеная).  Молоко и кисломолочные продукты.

По лечению вам необходимо обратится к тиб. доктору. Чем быстрее, тем меньше шансов для образования паталогий.

Доброй кармы.

----------


## ННаталья

я когда решила худеть села на " диету" придуманную мной... семечки... итак.. семечки пачками до дыр на губах... И?... и однажды я чуть ли не умерла.. .меня с острой болью в правом  подреберье отвезли на срочном... врачи наши ничего не нашли камней нету..хлопают ушами..узи музи...ничего там нет.. ЧТО это было??...
я до сих пор чувствую что то там справа... ЧТО?
и что самое интересное.. в какой то кризисный тот момент случайно ударилась в то место что справа.. И?... в ответ мне..оттуда кто то сильно сильно ударил изнутри :Smilie: )))))))))  да с такой силой и агрессией .. жути мама ...
что за фишки у меня тама?:?:??

----------


## Аньезка

> =И?... в ответ мне..оттуда кто то сильно сильно ударил изнутри)))))))))  да с такой силой и агрессией .. жути мама ...
> что за фишки у меня тама?:?:??


Может вы беременны?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

Дордже, как-то у меня врач обнаружил хронический панкреатит... и посоветовал диету. В общем, ее полезно соблюдать всем, у кого проблемы с поджелудочной.
Вот она: http://figura.tomsk.ru/2006/03/30/dieta_5b.html

----------


## ullu

и гранат кушать с косточками. косточки разжевывать. для улучшения пищеварения.

----------


## ullu

а вообще для желчи йогурты коровий и козий, простокваша коровья или козья, свежее сливочное масло, козлятина, легкий овощной суп без соли, масла и приправ, холодная чистая вода, но не ледяная, и охлажденная кипяченая вода которую нельзя держать дольше суток, чере сутки она будет ядом.
и три плода которые выпускают у нас в виде гепатона.

только желчь ли у вас расстроилась?

----------


## TAndra

Первым делом к доктору и сделать все анализы.
Печень - это серьезно. Плюс еще кое-что у Вас. Набор не малый чувствуется. А после установления диагноза медицинским ! доктором, протестирую Вас на аллергии и подберем диету.

----------


## Gaza

Недавно вспомнил - меня же в молодости изжога часто беспокоила, как-то даже забыл про неё. Как от мяса отказался (почти) забыл даже, что была такая штука.
 Не призываю ни к чему, но мой скромный непроизвольный опыт вдруг кому-то пригодится.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

У моего папы постоянно была изжога от вегетарианского борща с фасолью, который я любил варить.

----------


## Gaza

> борща с фасолью, который я любил варить


от такой смеси изжога это ещё не худший вариант.
А вообще кого-то от одного вида свеклы тошнит, ну и что? К чему это?

----------


## Daula

> У моего папы постоянно была изжога от вегетарианского борща с фасолью, который я любил варить.


а вы фасоль очищали от шелухи?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ребяты, без фасоли был тот же результат. А вот после мясного супчика у него всё было зашибись.

----------


## ullu

> Ребяты, без фасоли был тот же результат. А вот после мясного супчика у него всё было зашибись.


потому что у него было растройство ветра, а не желчи.

----------


## Dondhup

В Хамбын хурэ в Верхней Березовке есть замечательный доктор и очень хороший человек Цирен-лама. Хорошо, если вы к нему сможете съездить.
Тибетская медицина в таких случаях очень хорошо помогает.

----------


## Galina

В Дхарамсале в любом кафе или ресторане всегда вначале предлагают перед едой выпить черный чай с имбирем (кусочки свежего имбиря) и немного меда, иногда с лимоном. Очень полезная смесь для улучшения пищеварения. Пью регулярно.  Имбирь - бальзам для желудка.

----------


## Борис

Он же острый!

----------


## Galina

http://www.indianspices.ru/index.php...5f15ff5530c327
http://ayurveda-land.ru/article44.htm

*Целебное действие и применение*. Имбирь - превосходное средство для возбуждения аппетита и активизации процессов пищеварения. На это указывает и Государственная служба здравоохранения Германии. 
Применение имбиря дает хорошие результаты при желудочных заболеваниях, даже при язве желудка. Прописывают в основном настойку по 20 капель 3 раза в день; чай менее популярен. В последнее время порошок имбиря используют от морской болезни, достаточно разовой дозы 250 мг. 

http://medicina.kharkov.ua/herbal/imbir.html

----------

